# Any shy/quiet/sensitive/emotional girls want to talk?



## guythatcantthinkofaname (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm INFJ-T and Capricorn if it matters. I'm not really looking for dates and sex or any nonsense like that, but I am looking for something deeper and more meaningful than a plain basic friendship. I'm a social recluse by choice because usually people like me but I just don't really like them for whatever reason. I'm not anti-social in a mean way, it's just hard for me to relate and connect to people you know? I guess I just don't really "get" most normal people, who knows really. I'm a very emotionally sensitive and reticent kind of person that keeps everything inside and has never had any real meaningful friendships. I am close with my family though. I like animals and nature.

My passions (not just hobbies!) are video games and anime but we don't have to share them to be friends. I tend to overdramatize and romanticize my life unnecessarily by listening to sad love songs and daydreaming and feeling a bit depressed but I usually only do it to escape the mundane triviality of daily life. I would love to have a special connection with someone and be able to share peaceful quiet time with them. I'm a 25 year old guy living in Southern California. I still can't send PMs yet for whatever reason cause my post count isn't high enough but you can contact me on Discord. My tag is ysbtmd#1035. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

heh preparing for valentines day?

good luck.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello. It's nice to know I have fellow INFJ-T here. I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## isissushi (Aug 16, 2019)

hey there ðŸ™‚ Iâ€™m isis.


----------



## Ahava89 (Oct 7, 2018)

guythatcantthinkofaname said:


> I'm INFJ-T and Capricorn if it matters. I'm not really looking for dates and sex or any nonsense like that, but I am looking for something deeper and more meaningful than a plain basic friendship. I'm a social recluse by choice because usually people like me but I just don't really like them for whatever reason. I'm not anti-social in a mean way, it's just hard for me to relate and connect to people you know? I guess I just don't really "get" most normal people, who knows really. I'm a very emotionally sensitive and reticent kind of person that keeps everything inside and has never had any real meaningful friendships. I am close with my family though. I like animals and nature.
> 
> My passions (not just hobbies!) are video games and anime but we don't have to share them to be friends. I tend to overdramatize and romanticize my life unnecessarily by listening to sad love songs and daydreaming and feeling a bit depressed but I usually only do it to escape the mundane triviality of daily life. I would love to have a special connection with someone and be able to share peaceful quiet time with them. I'm a 25 year old guy living in Southern California. I still can't send PMs yet for whatever reason cause my post count isn't high enough but you can contact me on Discord. My tag is ysbtmd#1035. I look forward to hearing from you.


Greetings from California!


----------



## Jessica Smith Sure (Oct 12, 2019)

Hey,

best wishes


----------

